# Rabbit farmers



## electricchiken7 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking for someone in Pensacola area who raises rabbits for meat. I would like to purchase meat and possibly start raising them myself.


----------



## aPugh-RollTide (Jan 4, 2009)

PM sent


----------

